# Impact Shield (Weitwurfmontage)



## Kayleigh (18. Februar 2007)

Gestern war bei uns eine Hausmesse eines Angelgeräteladens zum Thema Meeresfischen. Klasse Sache, weil da auch Leute vonne Küste waren und Montagen vorgestellt haben. Da ich demnächst an die Ostsee will, habe ich mir ein Beispielvorfach zum Brandungsangeln knüpfen lassen. Leider hatte ich zu Hause dann noch mehr Fragen als vorher...#q

1. kleine weiße Kugeln, die blau glimmen im Dunklen haben eine rote Wellenlinie aufgemalt. Die selben gibt es mit 3 roten Punkten. Was ist der Unterschied?
2. Wie knüpft man eine "Weitwurfmontage" mit Impact Shield? Vor allem die kleinen Perlen, Stopper und Stopper aus flureszierenden Schläuchen wären da wichtig, da wir "Bergziegen" Fliegenfischen können aber vom Brandungsangeln eher wenig Ahnung haben...#d


Hat jemand gut verständliche und erkennbare Darstellungen von sowas zu bieten? Wäre nett...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Impact Shield (Weitwurfmontage)*

Moin Kayligh,

ich benutze keine Impact Shields, sondern nur die einfachen Clips, da mir die Impact Shields zu schlecht aushaken und einen zu großen Luftwiederstand haben, aber das Prinzip ist das Gleiche.

Vielleicht kannst Du ja was mit meiner Montage anfangen, da habe ich die Knoten auch vor dem zusammenziehen gezeigt:

http://www.stoer-angler.de/angeln-forum/viewtopic.php?t=261

Das mit den Perlen ist reine Geschmacksache, ob die nun Punkte, Streifen, groß, klein, oder sonst irgendetwas haben ist aus meiner sicht zu vernachlässigen. Ich habe auch schon ohne irgendetwas dran tolle Erfolge erziehlt. Aber dass muß jeder selber wissen. Die Industre ist in ihren Herstelungsformen nahezu unerschöpflich. Es muß allerdings auch alles bezahlt werden. Für echte Erfolgsunterschiede gibt es keinerlei Beweise, sondern nur Theorien und angebliche Überzeugungen. Denn es hat noch niemand geschaft ein und die Selbe Montage zur gleichen Sekunde auf den Zentimeter genau ein- und dem selben Fisch zur Entscheidung anzubieten.


----------



## Kayleigh (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Impact Shield (Weitwurfmontage)*

Ich dachte, dass das Unterschiede sind, zwischen Wellenlinie oder Punkten, in der Funktionsweise. Meine haben Wellenlinien und leuchten bläulich...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Impact Shield (Weitwurfmontage)*



Kayleigh schrieb:


> Ich dachte, dass das Unterschiede sind, zwischen Wellenlinie oder Punkten, in der Funktionsweise. Meine haben Wellenlinien und leuchten bläulich...


 
Ich denke, diese kleinen Unterschiede interessieren die Fische nicht im Geringsten.


----------



## MichaelB (19. März 2007)

*AW: Impact Shield (Weitwurfmontage)*

Moin,

die hübschen Perlen überzeugen - so meine Beobachtung - in erster Linie den Angler |rolleyes 

Ich habe das mangelhafte Auslösen bei den Shields eigentlich nur beim Buttangeln in der Elbe beobachten können und denke mal, dass es mit der biestigen Strömung zu tun hat.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Impact Shield (Weitwurfmontage)*



Kayleigh schrieb:


> 2. Wie knüpft man eine "Weitwurfmontage" mit Impact Shield? Vor allem die kleinen Perlen, Stopper und Stopper aus flureszierenden Schläuchen wären da wichtig, da wir "Bergziegen" Fliegenfischen können aber vom Brandungsangeln eher wenig Ahnung haben...#d


 
Wenn Du deine Mundschnüre nach unten clippen möchtest, z.B. mit der Liftmontage oder ein Nachläufervorfach mittels Cascadewirbel. Kannst Du auch gut auf Impact Shields oder Clips verzichten und direkt ein Breakaway Brandungsblei benutzen.
Breakaway( das sind die Originalen, gibts auch von Cormoran weitaus günstiger) Bleie sind zwar ein wenig teurer wie normale Brandungsbleie, aber auch Clips, Perlen, Quetschhülsen und was Du nicht sónst noch so alles zur Montage von Clips brauchst kosten Geld ... 
So fällt der Mehrpreis fürs Blei gar nicht mehr soooo groß ins Gewicht und bringt Dir eigentlich nur Vorteile....
1) Mehr Wurfweite, da jedes noch so kleine Detail an Deinem Vorfach sich auf die Weite auswirkt...
2) einfacheres und schnellers Knüpfen der Vorfächer...bei 1-2 Vorfächern sicherlich nicht wild, aber wenn man 20-30 Knüpfen möchte, spart man doch schon einiges an Zeit...
3) Diese Bleie lösen 10000%ig aus!!!! Was bei Clips oder Shields nicht immer unbedingt der Fall ist 

Wegen der Montagen kannst Du auch gern mal die HP vom Meeresangler Schwerin besuchen, dort sind auch einige Vorfächer gut sichtbar abgebildet.
Wegen der Bleie kannst Du auch mal bei Berlintackle.de nachschauen. Ist der günstigste Anbieter den ich für diese Bleie gefunden habe...


----------



## Kayleigh (20. März 2007)

*AW: Impact Shield (Weitwurfmontage)*

Ich bedanke mich bei euch, für eure Tipps. Es hat mit dem Werfen der Montagen doch recht gut geklappt (110 m wurden gemessen). Leider waren die Fische bei Windstärke 6 etwas zurückhaltend ;-) Haben ein paar Platte erwischt, Dorsche waren nicht in Strandnähe (wurden dann beim Fischer gekauft ^^). Aber die Montagen haben gut funktioniert und nicht eine ist in 3 Tagen abgerissen...  ;-)


----------

